# First Potomac Pike



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice hot day made for some good topwater fishing. But they refused flys pretty much all day. Kinda odd. Any way count is one on the Potomac Pike for 2012.








We had a critter come right up to boat while we where fishing. 

































Later the fly hooked up several times. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work.


----------

